# Extended Wasatch front elk hunt



## Patman (Apr 16, 2008)

I have a few questions regarding the extended Wasatch front elk hunt. Is anyone familiar with the area west of highway 40 between Silver Summit Parkway and Kearns BLVD. There is an area there that is designated as a wildlife preserve. I went up there on Saturday with the intent to hunt the area but when I arrived I saw there were no hunting signs posted at all of the access points. I talked with several other hunters who were miffed by the signs as they looked rather conspicuous. Some weren’t deterred by the signs and hunted the area with both rifles and bows.

Once home I called the DWR conservation officer for the area. After a conversation with a supervisor I was told the area IS legal to hunt. The DWR supervisor told me the ONLY way I could be told not to hunt it is if Park City has passed a no firearms/dangerous weapons ordinance for the area. I was instructed to call the Sheriff’s Office to find that out.

So, I called the Sheriff’s Office. I explained to the Officer the area I was hunting and explained what the DWR had said. The Deputy confirmed my suspicions about the signs saying they had been placed there by those who use the area to hike. He then proceeded to tell me the area is entirely private property. I told him he was wrong as it is designated a wildlife preserve and the DWR stated it is legal to hunt there. He would never answer my question regarding the firearms ordinance to I believe there isn’t one. We had a small back and forth not really getting anywhere except him telling me I could be issued a citation for trespassing if caught hunting there. I was wondering why they would do that to me for hiking with my bow but not to others how just hike.

So what do you think and what do you think I should do.

Other questions, I have spent most of my time this fall up Big Cottonwood Canyon. I want to try up Millcreek Canyon. I don’t want to know honey holes. I want to know trails will take me to the top? How long is the hike (miles/hours)? And is it an okay hike for a 9 year old?


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

well in millcreek I would only take someone that can take care of themselves. Right now to get to any elk you are looking at a 6-10 mile round trip on some nasty ridges and slopes to get any where close to the elk. Please don't take your kid up there this time of the year. My 28 year old younger brother had his butt kicked and that was before we saw any elk. we hiked a little over 2.5 hours just to see an elk and that was after passing a couple of guys who had been hiking over 3 hours.


----------



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

+1 on the Millcreek info. Especially when they shut the gate. Does that happen Nov 1st?


----------



## sunshine12 (Apr 16, 2009)

yep gate is closed nov 1 no matter what. i know it closed early this year cause of the snow


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

Patman said:


> Some weren't deterred by the signs and hunted the area with both rifles :shock: and bows.
> 
> So what do you think and what do you think I should do.


First off, it's the extended ARCHERY so anyone hunting with a rifle needs a kick in the nuts and should have their rifle revoked. The fact that you'd be hunting with homes about 270 degrees around that area should be a red flag for anyone thinking a rifle would be ok. :roll:

That area is highly disputed. Summit County has an ordinance (it's written on those signs, the white ones at the trailheads) that states that hunting in open space is prohibited in the Snyderville Basin area, of which these areas reside. I've had the same discussion with DWR about it being open for hunting, but after some length they told me it's up to the local authorities if it's open or not. Some of that land is private (next to the LDS church, behind the hospital) and some of it is public open space so that cop is partly correct.

I've heard of two bulls taken in that area and in one instance the county sheriff was called and came out but didn't issue any citation. He must have been from the east side of the county.

It's somewhat of a gray area. Proceed with much caution would be my approach. Particularly most anyone from Park City who happens upon you while they are hiking (without a bow) or biking, would very likely call the cops thinking that you're breaking some law or something. May not be worth the headache unless you're a minister of stealth. My $.02.

As for upper Mill Creek - if your 9 year old is hearty, and I have one that is, your best bet is to hike up the road until the top, then hike a little more and you should be able to see some elk sign or find them on the south facing hills during the mornings. My buddy took a cow up there last year and that's where we found them. Heck of a long hike up and back, but we found the elk and he filled his freezer.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I would say for the sake of hunting, don't hunt it. Or atleast be as conspicuous as possible. If you are present with bow and obviously hunting it then it gives hunters a bad image. Whether it is actually legal to hunt there or not should not be the most important thing. 

If there are hikers that are non-hunters going through there and it is posted "no hunting", whether it is actually huntable or not, it is best not to hunt it. The non-hunters will view you as an unethical law breaker willing to go at any length to kill an elk. This will brand the image of hunters to those who don't participate in the sport. 

If at all possible I would recommend finding a different herd of elk for the preservation of our integrity.


----------



## Patman (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks for the input on the subject. Here are several points that will help clarify. Those hunting with rifles were youth and they were looking for deer not elk, so they were legal. The signs I saw only stated no hunting there was no mention of an ordinance in the Snyderville basin. If they had I'd have figured they came from a municipality and wouldn't have questioned them. Additionally, the way they were hung lead me to believe they were posted by someone other than those responsible for the land. One was fastened across a gate so it could no longer be opened and another hung on a post that was stuck into the ground about a foot with nothing to hold it in place. The sign was so wobbly it flopped easily from side to side. I will agree that it could have be loosened by other hunters. I appreciate the information regarding the ordinance. I guess it kinda irks me because it is public property that is now locked up. especially since I sat and watched a nice bull from the LDS church parking lot. I'm sure he hasn't left the area. 

Nambaster I agree that it would be very submissive to bow out and show respect but I wonder at what price. I believe exactly the opposite of you. The people who use the land to hike are being unethical and non-law abiding when they hang signs they don't have the authority to hang. With the Officer telling me the land users are hanging the signs what's stopping me from taking them down. But I'm not trying to be argumentative just playing the devils advocate on the subject.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Behind the LDS church is ALL private and the owner will call the cops on you.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Nambaster said:


> I would say for the sake of hunting, don't hunt it. Or atleast be as conspicuous as possible. If you are present with bow and obviously hunting it then it gives hunters a bad image. Whether it is actually legal to hunt there or not should not be the most important thing.
> 
> If there are hikers that are non-hunters going through there and it is posted "no hunting", whether it is actually huntable or not, it is best not to hunt it. The non-hunters will view you as an unethical law breaker willing to go at any length to kill an elk. This will brand the image of hunters to those who don't participate in the sport.
> 
> If at all possible I would recommend finding a different herd of elk for the preservation of our integrity.


Bull****! We have no integrity with them right now! They want us gone at all costs. Why bow down to them and be kept from something that is legal? I say hunt the hell out of it and piss on the hikers as they stare at you. You are giving in to the pressure they are dishing out. Quitting as it were. I will not give them what they want. :!:


----------



## hnt4food (Oct 28, 2009)

I ran into similar signs that said animal preserve no hunting while up big cotton wood canyon. The signs were posted on my grandpas property which is near a popular trail. the signs were posted by some tree huggers


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

I hate park city for this reason, bunch of California tree huggers!! I work out therre a lot and they all make me sick. I'd find out for sure if it is private and then if it isn't I'd hunt it. I'll bet they just don't want you hunting there but have no law to enforce. Park City people think they can do what they want because it is "their" city!!

Honestly I'd just stay out of that area because your going to run into hikers that are going to end up screwing your hunt up anyway!


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Patman said:


> Thanks for the input on the subject. Here are several points that will help clarify. Those hunting with rifles were youth and they were looking for deer not elk, so they were legal. The signs I saw only stated no hunting there was no mention of an ordinance in the Snyderville basin. If they had I'd have figured they came from a municipality and wouldn't have questioned them. Additionally, the way they were hung lead me to believe they were posted by someone other than those responsible for the land. One was fastened across a gate so it could no longer be opened and another hung on a post that was stuck into the ground about a foot with nothing to hold it in place. The sign was so wobbly it flopped easily from side to side. I will agree that it could have be loosened by other hunters. I appreciate the information regarding the ordinance. I guess it kinda irks me because it is public property that is now locked up. especially since I sat and watched a nice bull from the LDS church parking lot. I'm sure he hasn't left the area.
> 
> Nambaster I agree that it would be very submissive to bow out and show respect but I wonder at what price. I believe exactly the opposite of you. The people who use the land to hike are being unethical and non-law abiding when they hang signs they don't have the authority to hang. With the Officer telling me the land users are hanging the signs what's stopping me from taking them down. But I'm not trying to be argumentative just playing the devils advocate on the subject.


I for 1 do not care about what they think of me as a hunter, I already know!! They don't like hunters period. I don't think I need to go kissing up to them to try to get them to like me!! Let meI'm going to call up about the area because I'm going to go pull all the signs and then wait till they put them back up and call the sherrif to give them a ticket for littering!!! They are breaking the law not us!!


----------



## Patman (Apr 16, 2008)

The area behind the LDS church was pretty obvious. It was fenced, had cattle on it and was posted with no tresspassing signs. I don't know how much experience the Deputy had that I talked with regarding the area. He may have been new or maybe I just didn't explaine it well enough. Hoghunter I believe your right, since the city didn't post the signs anyone can take them down.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Its illegal to post ground you dont own. Catch'em and turn them in.


-DallanC


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I think that DallanC is genuinely onto something. I support you harvesting your bull. I just really hope that this doesn't turn into some kind of war that creates polarity in our current situation. 

Emotionally I wouldn't mind if a tree hugger got sprayed from a lung shot bull with bubbling red blood. 

Ethically I would probably try to figure out who is posting the land. If you are sure that it is being posted illegally remove the signs. 

Even though lunkerhunter2 has feelings that are contrary to my previous post I think that the treehuggers win when neutral hikers considering taking up the sport of hunting decide that it is so aggressive that some hunters are willing to break the law to do so (even though there may not be a law being broken they are portrayed as doing so) 

I do like that fact that he is willing to stand up and keep them at bay in their dog torturing humane society.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

The way I feel about hunting is that we all must simply do the right thing. I don't think about how a treehugger might feel if he sees me with my gun on the hiking trail. I do however think about how anyone including myself would feel if I saw a guy with a rifle walking toward me on a trail. So, when I get back to the main trails where I'm going to see people and I am finished my hunt, I put the gun back into a sleeve.

I'm not going to throw a bunch of dead rabbits over my shoulder and walk past a family with kids either. I agree that we have to use common sense and consideration to the non hunters who find dead animals sad and guns scary. On the other hand the tree huggers hate YOU the hunter and it doesn't matter what you do they will still hate you. All I try to do with them is stay inside the law, which I always do anyway. 


I would say just make sure of the laws and boundaries and then print out whatever laws you think you might be questioned on and then when you get accused you have in writing your defence. I have had to use this before and it works. Police are law enforcement officers, they can't do you anything just because they personally don't like what you are doing, they need a law that you are breaking to do you anything.
I have found the DNR officers really helpful so don't think I have an attitude with them, I really like seeing them out in the field.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

hoghunter011583 said:


> The way I feel about hunting is that we all must simply do the right thing. *I don't think about how a treehugger might feel if he sees me with my gun on the hiking trail. I do however think about how anyone including myself would feel if I saw a guy with a rifle walking toward me on a trail. *So, when I get back to the main trails where I'm going to see people and I am finished my hunt, I put the gun back into a sleeve.


+ 100


----------

